# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  نصب  InstallShield 11.5

## Amir Taghavi

سلام

1.وقتی که می خوام InstallShield نصب کنم خطا میده که باید VSIP رو دانلود کنم وقتی دانلود کرد ایندفعه WindowsInstaller-KB893803-v2-x86 رو لازم داره در حالی من VS2005 رو روی سیستم دارم. البته اینو هم اضافه کنم که OS من Win 2003 SP1 هست.

2.VSIP چیه؟

دوستانی که InstallShield رو نصب کردن خواهشاً منو راهنمایی کنند.

با تشکر

----------


## mostafa_leman

عزیزم دانلود این فایلها زیاد طول نمیکشه
منم دانلودش کردم

----------


## Amir Taghavi

عزیز دل انگیز من که نگفتم دانلود نکردم !!

همونطور که میدونی خود VS2005 ,اونو نصب می کنه (windows installer ) ولی موقع نصب این Pack رو می خواد وقتی هم که دانلودش میکنه نمی تونه نصبش کنه.

----------


## بابک زواری

بله با تمام این وجود باید اول VSIP Interop Assembly Redist.msi با حجم 346k نصب کنی یا دانلود کنی یا داشته باشی دستی این کار رو بکنی قدم دوم فریم ورک 1.1 رو که سرویس پک هم داره رو نصب کن با اسم NDP1.1sp1-KB867460-X86.exe و حجم 10 مگ ( میتونی از سایت میکرسافت هم بگیری ) و قدم نهایی JSharpRedistCore با حجم 6.9 مگ بعد از اون هیچ فایلی رو برای نصب نمیخواد میتونی یکبار تمام اینها رو دانلود کنی و داشته باشی تا برای دفعه های بعد که ویندوز عوض شد یا روی یک ماشین دیگه ؛ برنامه دیگه این برنامه ها رو ازت نخواد

----------


## Amir Taghavi

> بله با تمام این وجود باید اول VSIP Interop Assembly Redist.msi با حجم 346k نصب کنی یا دانلود کنی یا داشته باشی دستی این کار رو بکنی قدم دوم فریم ورک 1.1 رو که سرویس پک هم داره رو نصب کن با اسم NDP1.1sp1-KB867460-X86.exe و حجم 10 مگ ( میتونی از سایت میکرسافت هم بگیری ) و قدم نهایی JSharpRedistCore با حجم 6.9 مگ بعد از اون هیچ فایلی رو برای نصب نمیخواد میتونی یکبار تمام اینها رو دانلود کنی و داشته باشی تا برای دفعه های بعد که ویندوز عوض شد یا روی یک ماشین دیگه ؛ برنامه دیگه این برنامه ها رو ازت نخواد


سلام 

یعنی با تمام ابزارهایی که خود VS2005 نصب می کنه سازگاری نداره (مثل فریم ورک 2). ولی توی سایت macrivision چیزه دیگری نوشته شده بود ( سازگاری کامل با VS.net 2005 & SQL 2005  و ...)

----------


## hamed jalili

دوستان ببخشید خارج از بحثه !!

ولی میشه یه نفر یه لینک از نسخه Full و آخر این برنامه رو به من بده ؟

ممنون میشم

----------


## niloufar

سلام
1- من یه بار InstallSheild رو نصب کردم، از این اداها نداشت، سی دی رو دادم دوستم نصب کنه، از این اداها داشت. نمیدونم چه فرقی داشت. چون این فایلهایی که آقای زواری گفتند رو من جدا نصب نکرده بودم
2- آقای زواری این VSIP رو با این عنوانی که شما نوشته بودید تو Microsoft چک کردم، فایند نشد، از کجا باید گیرش بیارم؟

----------


## ابراهیم قانع

> دوستان ببخشید خارج از بحثه !!
> 
> ولی میشه یه نفر یه لینک از نسخه Full و آخر این برنامه رو به من بده ؟
> 
> ممنون میشم


من هم موافقم .
اگه ممکنه  مسیری برای دانلود یه نسخه که با vs2003  سازگار باشه دارید.

----------


## sh

یعنی میخوای 1.5 گیگ رو دانلود کنی ؟

تموم اون فایلهای لازم روی اینترنت هست کافی بگردی
یا بخری

----------


## ابراهیم قانع

چیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییی
1.5 گیگگگگگ
خب داشتن  یا نداشتن آن چه فرقی بهالمون میکنه.؟؟

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

vsip رو از کجا دانلود کنیم ؟

----------


## Amir Taghavi

> vsip رو از کجا دانلود کنیم ؟


از اینجا!!

----------


## hamed jalili

یعنی منظور دوستان اینه که نسخه Full ؛ Install Shield 11.5 ؛ 1.5 Gb ظرفیت داره ؟!!!

یا اینکه من اشتباه فهمیدم ؟

به هر حال ممنون میشم لینکی برای Download این برنامه بگذارین .


.

----------


## Bithiah

> یعنی منظور دوستان اینه که نسخه Full ؛ Install Shield 11.5 ؛ 1.5 Gb ظرفیت داره ؟!!!
> 
> یا اینکه من اشتباه فهمیدم ؟
> 
> به هر حال ممنون میشم لینکی برای Download این برنامه بگذارین .
> 
> 
> .


سلام،
نخیر Setup اصلی InstallShield 11.5 چیزی حدود 160 MB حجم دارد(بدون سایر فایلهایی که ممکنه بخاطر ورژن ویندوزتون نیاز بشه نصب کنین، مثل Windows Installer و dotnetfix و ...) و می تونین اون رو از اینجا دانلود کنین:
http://saturn.installshield.com/is/1...shield1150.exe
کرکش هم هست، که چون اینجا ممنوعه نمی تونم براتون آپلود کنم. :چشمک:  
البته در کنار این فایل یه سری فایل های جانبی هم برای package سازی هست که اون هم خودش تقریبا یه CD هست. یه سری Merge Module و اینا...

----------


## hamed jalili

160MB ??
چه خبره ؟ مگه چیه ؟

بیرون میشه CD رو گیر آورد ؟






.

----------


## Bithiah

> 160MB ??
> چه خبره ؟ مگه چیه ؟
> 
> بیرون میشه CD رو گیر آورد ؟


دیگه همینه که هست...
ببینین من از یکی از مغازه های نسبتا معروف بازار رضا خریدم، دو تا CD بود، 3000 تومان بی زبون. :گیج:   لطف کرده بودند و هر دو CD رو شماره 2 داده بودند. بعد با توجه به اینکه ساکن تهران هم نیستم ببینین چه سخت بوده که برم و عوضش کنم... خلاصه دو تا CD هم که جور شد، کاشف بعمل اومد که CD شماره 1 که اصل مطلب هست(همون فایل160 MB ی) ایراد داشت. یعنی اون Setup وسط کار error می ده و متوقف می شه. یعنی خلاصه این CD هم بدرد نخورد و من رفتم از همون آدرس دانلود کردم دیگه. درسته که تقربیا نصف روز طول کشید، اما می ارزید. :لبخند گشاده!: 
کرک و اون ابزارهای جانبی رو از روی CD ها برداشتم و با اجازتون هر دو رو انداختم توی سطل زباله. اینجا هنوز زیر میزمه. :چشمک:  
حالا خود دانین و خدای خود...

----------


## hamed jalili

جان ؟؟؟!

یارو عجب نامری بوده !

پس به این ترتیب که شما فرمودین تنها راه همون اینترنته !




.

----------


## Bithiah

> جان ؟؟؟!
> 
> یارو عجب نامری بوده !
> 
> پس به این ترتیب که شما فرمودین تنها راه همون اینترنته !
>  .


نمی دونم... از این چیزا فراوونه. حالا باز هم می خواین آدرس بدم برین بگیرین(البته بشرط چاقو :چشمک:  )

----------


## hamed jalili

دوست عزیز من ساکن ارومیه هستم 
اگه بخواهم برم تهران و برگردم 1.5 طول میکشه که هم هزینه و هم زمان Download کمتره
اول برم یه سر به CD فروشی های شهرمون بزنم . اونا از این چیزا زیاد دارن اگه نبود ISP ها یا کافی نت های زیادی اینجا هست که براتون Download رو با ADSL انجام میدن هم ارزونتر و هم سریعتر .
اگه هیچ کدوم نشد در نهایت مجبورم که خودم Downlaod کنم .





.

----------


## pswin.pooya

کسی لینک Merge Moduleها رو داره. مخصوصا برای dot net framework دو رو

----------

